# My kitten seems to like my roommate better



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello, 

My kitten seems to like my roommate better than me and I don't know why. I'm the one who takes care of her. I feed, play and she sleeps in my room. My roommate is gone all day at school and work and once she's home, my kitten would abandone me and goes to play in her room. Every morning, my kitten would hear her door open and whine until I open the door and let her go out to play with my roommate. 

My kitten used to like cuddling up with me, she would jump on my bed and fall asleep on my lap. But now she just went to bed on her own bed in my my room. 

I told my roommates not to let her bite her hand because I've been trying to tell Polly no whenever she bites but she has gotten worse because my roommate would not say no. Sometimes she does but she would then play with Polly. I could never pet her because the second my hand touches her, she would turn around and wrap her paws around my arm and start biting. 

I'm just so sad that I put so much time in taking care of her. My roommate will be taking care of her for the week of Thanksgiving and I'm afraid when I'm home, my kitten will forever abandon me


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

How old is your kitten?

I hate to say it, but cats sometimes just have their people. My old cat Rascal loves my dad more than everyone else but my dad won't even let him sit on his lap. There is no logical reason to their thinking.


----------



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

She is about 14 weeks old


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Well you're around all the time, she's used to you, you're roommate is new and exciting and Polly wants to go explore this new thing that she doesn't really have a lot of experience with. That's the way kittens are, they love new things, and are generally pretty curious about new people.

Plus if you aren't doing much in the morning and your kitten hears your roommate up and about, she's gonna want to see the super exciting things your roommates up to that she's not doing in the bedroom. Just let her explore and have her kitten fun, I know it can be upsetting seeing her bonding with someone else, but that's the way things are when you live with a roommate. Your kitten isn't going to "abandon" you when your roommate looks after her, she'll probably get more accustomed to your roommate, and her novelty will wear off some.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You will come home from thanksgiving week and you will be the new exciting thing I think. As Jackiepoo said she sees you all the time right now and so many kittens are curious when things change like your roomie getting up and coming home. Cats can be very fickle creatures.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ungrateful snits, huh?? Personally, I don't mind but I have 6 resident cats so there are plenty of cats for each of us. Coco clearly prefers me, Polly loves us both, Lacey Mae prefers hubby, Jack DEFINITELY prefers hubby (snack happy Jack and I won't give in), Maddie loves me somewhat and Phoebe is just the kitty of the house preferring no one much. I understand how disappointing this might feel though.


----------



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah I think she's just curious. It's just sad that she doesn't like to snuggle up with me anymore. She used to do that every time I sit down


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Kittens go through phases where they are more or less affectionate, and that can apply to different people. They're still settling in and learning about their relationships and circumstances.

I'm a BIG fan of not always letting kittens choose to cuddle. Even if she doesn't want it, pick her up once a day (when she's ready to nap after a big play time) and give her a little snuggle. Set her on your lap and use slow gentle pets to help calm her.

If you pick her up don't put her down until she settles, NEVER release a fussy kitten! All she needs to do is not fuss for 1 second, then you can set her down. But don't put her down while she's actively struggling!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

My Gandalf was my cuddle bug/lap kitty when he was a kitten. As he got older he prefers my husband. I'm the substitute until my husband is home from work. Gandalf even sleeps on my husband side of the bed.


----------

